# WinMFS Restore w/Series1 + 1TB problem



## sskraly (Dec 11, 2002)

I'm trying to use WinMFS to restore a known good Series 1 .tbk to a 1TB drive. This backup worked fine with a 320GB drive previously. The restore to the 1TB appeared to work fine and WinMFS expanded to use unused capacity.

The Tivo comes up fine and goes into Guided Setup, which works fine, connects to tivo to confirm account status (lifetime), sets clock, but when it gets to downloading local phone numbers. it aborts, saying "Failed. Call Interrupted". I confirmed nothing else is using the phone. 

Wonder if this is the first step that actually writes to the drive (as opposed to perhaps storing info on NVRAM on the motherboard)?

Was there anything else I needed to do to be able to use 1TB with WinMFS on a Series 1? I thought it automatically handled larger drives with its kernel. Do I somehow need to do a copykern or something like that, or should this have worked?

Thanks!
Sam


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

The winmfs expansion may not be related. Just a coincidence.

Many S1 units seem to be having same issue:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=512661


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

sskraly said:


> Was there anything else I needed to do to be able to use 1TB with WinMFS on a Series 1? I thought it automatically handled larger drives with its kernel. Do I somehow need to do a copykern or something like that, or should this have worked?


You definitely need to run copykern on a Series 1 to use the lba48 kernel if you intend to use space > ~137 GB on a drive. If the WinMFS image you're restoring is already using that kernel then you should be all set.


----------



## sskraly (Dec 11, 2002)

Strange...I used this .tbk (it's my original 13GB Philips Series1 image) to restore and expand to a 320GB in this same box a few weeks ago and it got past this without doing copykern. The box completed Guided Setup and worked fine for a few weeks. The drive was older, and after a few weeks, the box froze, so maybe I just got lucky for a while until it hit an extended LBA.

In any case, I can no longer find copykern anywhere...can someone post a link to it (as I recall, was included in some of the ISOs, but I tried MFSTools2.0 and MFSLive1.4 and they don't seem to have it).

Thanks!


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

sskraly said:


> Strange...I used this .tbk (it's my original 13GB Philips Series1 image) to restore and expand to a 320GB in this same box a few weeks ago and it got past this without doing copykern. The box completed Guided Setup and worked fine for a few weeks. The drive was older, and after a few weeks, the box froze, so maybe I just got lucky for a while until it hit an extended LBA.
> 
> In any case, I can no longer find copykern anywhere...can someone post a link to it (as I recall, was included in some of the ISOs, but I tried MFSTools2.0 and MFSLive1.4 and they don't seem to have it).


That's probably what happened. It looks like the original link to the free lba48 boot disk is dead (www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/lba48.cfm), but this page has directions and links to lba48 kernel downloads and the tpip program: link.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

sskraly said:


> Strange...I used this .tbk (it's my original 13GB Philips Series1 image) to restore and expand to a 320GB in this same box a few weeks ago and it got past this without doing copykern. The box completed Guided Setup and worked fine for a few weeks. The drive was older, and after a few weeks, the box froze, so maybe I just got lucky for a while until it hit an extended LBA.
> 
> In any case, I can no longer find copykern anywhere...can someone post a link to it (as I recall, was included in some of the ISOs, but I tried MFSTools2.0 and MFSLive1.4 and they don't seem to have it).
> 
> Thanks!


Read the 4.0 release notes

http://www.dvrplayground.com/forum/...ion-4.0-Release-Notes-and-Support-Discussion/

and then the 4.01 release notes

http://www.dvrplayground.com/forum/...on-4.01-Release-Notes-and-Support-Discussion/

There don't seem to have been pages generated for versions after that, although apparently the latest version is 4.04

I seem to recall that it had to be run on an IDE/PATA optical deck, so as to be

/dev/hd"someletter"

and that the drive copykern is supposed to patch had to also be a specific

/dev/hd"someletter

and it might even have required one to be a or b and the other to be c or d so that you had to have 2 IDE controllers instead of the just one common on later motherboards (before they went all SATA).

I'm pretty sure I patched a 13GB image before making these and got it up to version 3.0, but my memory shows my age, so no guarantees.

For use with the MFS Live cd v1.4

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/13Phil48.bak

For use with WinMFS

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/13Phil48.tbk

Remember, on an S1 you do not want the "optimized" partition layout, so no checkbox or -p switch

When I can find under what my Sony S1 is buried, get an older PC motherboard working reliably, get hold of a good spare hard drive at least temporarily, and make some spare time and bench space, I intend to do a "for sure" 3.0 LBA48 patched Sony S1 set of images, but it could be a while.

See your PMs.


----------



## sskraly (Dec 11, 2002)

Thanks, folks! I actually found an LBA48 .iso with copykern on the UK Tivo Central site here:

http://www.tivocentral.co.uk/downloads/

Although it's the UK site, this MFSTools .iso has copykern which supports both DirecTiVo S1 w/v2.5.2 and v3.1.0 software as well as standalone S1 w/v3.0. I chose the latter option and it worked perfectly!

The only hitch was that it appears to only support IDE (although it offered to do copykern to any Primary, Secondary, and even Tertiary IDE channel). Therefore, I pulled my IDE/SATA adapter from the Tivo, moved everything over to the PC, and it recognized the CDROM as hda and Tivo drive as hdb (didn't even need to mount the CDROM).

After copykern, put the drive back in my S1 and it got right past the earlier failure and has now finished Guided Setup and is working perfectly!

My original (circa 1998?) Philips 13GB S1 is now up and running with 1296 hours of record time!

Thanks again to the folks above for the advice along the way.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

sskraly said:


> Thanks, folks! I actually found an LBA48 .iso with copykern on the UK Tivo Central site here:
> 
> http://www.tivocentral.co.uk/downloads/
> 
> ...


Sounds like that version of copykern is less fussy about which drive is hooked where than the one on the old PTVupgrade cd.


----------



## BDM351 (Dec 8, 2013)

When you do make a .tbk image for the SVR-2000 please let me know.
I tried the .bak file you directed me to but When I boot up the MFSlive cd it comes up in German I think....not sure what I did.


----------



## BDM351 (Dec 8, 2013)

unitron, Thanks again for all your help your time is greatly appreciated.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

BDM351 said:


> When you do make a .tbk image for the SVR-2000 please let me know.
> I tried the .bak file you directed me to but When I boot up the MFSlive cd it comes up in German I think....not sure what I did.


I think that must be some Live Linux cd other than the MFS Live cd v1.4

Try burning yourself a copy of this one:

http://mfslive.org/forums/download/file.php?id=89


----------

